# Places to ride?



## hmagallon (Jan 5, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I just moved to Lathrop from southern cal and new to the area. Over the weekend I've driven over one hundred miles looking for roads to ride with no luck. I've searched the web and found the American River, but many say it's too easy and flat. I'm looking for long strenuous low traffics roads around my area. Getting very discouraged, any information would be appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Art853 (May 30, 2003)

You are near some great riding although I don't know how to ride there by bike from your area: Mt. Diablo, Morgan Territories, and Mt. Hamilton. See Mines road south of Livermore to 130 for a route to Mt. Hamilton.


----------



## budmol3 (Dec 7, 2008)

There are some nice rides nearby. The central valley wheelers have weekday and weekend rides from Tracy. There is a bike path that can get you from Lathrop to Tracy - follow Manthey Road to the end (past the pumpkin farm/maze). The path joins Manthey to Canal St and the rest is on Google maps. From Tracy you can take Patterson Pass, Corral Hollow/Tesla or Altamont over to the Livermore area.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

You are in a great area for riding, albeit you may have to drive to some locations to ride. That being said, the above suggestions are spot on. Continuing west, there are fantastic areas in the East Bay or even in the SouthBay. I'll drive to ride in Marin or Auburn.

Check out the Ride schedule from the Stockton Bike Club. They hold a Wednesday Afternoon Ride that will start after daylight savings time begins in March. (Paceline etiquette applies). I believe some riders from your area come up and participate. 

JPS


----------



## gunnut (Dec 11, 2008)

*Just a little south of you*

I live in Patterson.We have Del Puerto canyon rd.Great ride ,not to much traffic.
Or you can ride the big Canals,Delta-Mendota or California Aquaduct.Both are set up real nice for bikes.
Heres a link to Stanislaus county bike [email protected] rides every weekend and a bunch of mid week stuff too.

http://stancobike.org/


----------



## jac44 (Feb 11, 2005)

Don't forget Jackson, Sutter Creek, and Volcano. Get hooked up with SBC and Stanislaus they'll show you some great routes.


----------



## hmagallon (Jan 5, 2009)

*Thanks*

Just wanted to thank you all for the info. I took a drive this weekend to these areas mentioned and they all look very promissing. Motivivation levels are back up. Looking foward to riding this weekend.


----------

